
Ask HN: How much hours of People / Meeting time does your day have? - sippndipp
As I get older I find it quite energy draining to meet with people while staying on top my game. How many hours meeting or pairing with other people do have on an average day? What is considered healthy?
======
gus_massa
To create a poll you must go to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)
(IIRC, you must have 200 karma to use this).

------
tedmiston
> As I get older I find it quite energy draining to meet with people

In a typical day 0–2 hours of meetings working as a developer independent
contractor. I don't count occasional DMing on Slack in that figure.

I think this might be more personality-based than age-related. I'm in my
mid-20s and have similar feelings about most meetings. The kind of meetings I
like and that are really productive for me are short, for a purpose (there are
explicit questions one side has for the other), and with a small number of
attendees, for me it's typically 1–3. Working with people you really like to
be around I think helps as well.

------
shakna
2\. I escape most thanks to a chronic pain condition, meaning sitting in a
meeting just doesn't work.

Which means I can get so much more done, that sit there debating "no, we don't
want 6 pop up modals as soon as someone arrives at the website" for a solid
hour.

However, I do work with someone else who does the meetings, and we have
constant back and forth for the whole day.

------
shaftway
My current team is glorious: 1 hour every other week.

I've been on teams that average 3 hours per day. Honestly I'd bring a laptop
and work through them. If there's that much information to distribute, I
probably don't care about most of it.

------
acedinlowball
I like to have at most 1 hour of meeting/talking with people time per day and
at least 12 hours devoted to work, study, and research. I find this is a
sensible balance that allows me to stay on top of my tasks.

------
fuqted
None.

Healthy social time would depend on how well you get along with the people.

I'd say a majority of time would with someone / people you get along very well
with would be the most healthy.

------
e_py
From 2-3h What really drains my energy are those meetings that don't led me to
anything useful. Other than that it's necessary to meet up

------
PaulHoule
I do sales and development so it is highly variable. I might be making calls 6
hours a day some weeks, and not make any for another week.

------
dhogan
I frequently go home realizing I haven't talked for 8 hours. Even as an
introverted person, it kind of annoys me.

------
sippndipp
1 hour

------
csorrell
Two meetings a weeks that last 15-30min

------
sippndipp
Thanks all for the feedback.

------
sippndipp
4 hours

------
a_lifters_life
30min to hr per week.

------
miguelrochefort
15 minutes to 1 hour.

------
sippndipp
8 or more hours

------
bbcbasic
1

------
sippndipp
2 hours

------
sippndipp
3 hours

------
sippndipp
5 hours

------
sippndipp
6 hours

------
sippndipp
7 hours

